# What kind of gloves can i use/ not use in my tank



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

okay, so every time i do a ater change on my 55 gal tank, i get hives on my arm, so im probably alergic to something in there (i have a lot of allergies, part of the reason i have fish is because im alergic to fur and feathers) i know i am alergic to bloodworms, my eyes water and i sneeze a lot if im not careful, but only my 20 gal tank gets bloodworms, so its either a food or a plant (im aergic to some different types of plants, including some grasses, ugh isnt that fun, i cant cut the lawn, i should stop going on about this) so down to the point can i just go and pick up any rubber glove at the grocery store or what?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Pretty much. Put them on and rinse in the sink before you stick your hands in the tank. they may have trace amounts of mold-release or solvent, but most glove material are chosen because they are pretty inert. Try nitrile as many people are allergic to latex and/or natural rubber. You may have to go to lowes and pay a bit more, but Nitrite gloves should be reusable rather than disposable. But wash the outside of the gloves with soap before you take them off.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Get the kind they use to uh... examine animal's rear ends. They go up over your elbows so your whole arm would be protected. Not sure if they come in rubber, though.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks for the advise i dont need them until saturday so the more posts the marrier


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay i got some up & up chemical-resistant nitrile latex free gloves, is that okay?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They should work. But wear them only a short time the first time. Just to make sure you aren't allergic to them. A lot of fish foods have shrimp in them, that is a possible culprit.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

What kind of gloves should you not use in your tank? Boxing gloves comes to mind, they are big and clumsy. lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Water soluble gloves? Fur-lined? I probably would skip the one with powder in them (to keep them from sticking to hands) since it could get in the water.


----------

